# Olympic Dolphin 23



## itsme6582 (Aug 3, 2009)

My buddy just bought a 1973 Olympic Dolphin 23. Break Wind will be sailed in Lake Erie from Cleveland.

We took about 2 hundred pictures the other day but now that I'm looking at them we don't have any that really show the boat. We took close ups for future reference but no real general pics. It's supposed to be nice this week so we can get some nice shots (without snow).

She's going to be a labor of love.

Priority #1: Get on the lake
The keel's going to have to be ground down and sealed with epoxy
The swing keel might need a little coaxing into position but once it's down it's down for the season
Fresh bottom paint
New running rigging
Window gaskets are shot and we'll have to figure something out to replace them.
Standing rigging is in good shape
Maybe a block here and there will have to be replaced but deck hardware seems in good condition. We pulled apart what seemed to be the worst winch and it doesn't look like it'll need more than a good cleaning and lube job.
Sand down rudder and encase in fiberglass
Probably more to come

Future Projects:
Refinish belowdecks
New electrical as it's all shot
New cushions

See you on the lake...


----------



## itsme6582 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hull Aft









Hull Forward









Scary Port Side Keel









Not So Scary Starboard Side Keel









Notice the shelving support (starboard side fell while we were taking pictures.









Wiring Summary


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just remember, on winches, the bearings get the grease, the pawls and springs only get OILED.


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

I know it's an old post, but can you give me some info on the keel pivot pin???
I need to check mine, it seems have excessive movement (thuds)

thanks in advance
FRED


----------



## bob1sparks (May 6, 2014)

Fred

Check out the groups.yahoo.com there is an olympicdolphin group you can join. Its not very active but there are lots of files in the file section including diagrams from the factory. 

Basically there is a pin that goes right through the keel. If you look carfully you might see it. It's a force fit I believe and you can pound it out. Then maybe add some shims.

There is also a catalina 22 group and you can get info from there if you read between the lines. There are 100 times more catalina 22s in the world but they are very similar designs. Judging from the the descriptions of the Catalina group a little clunking when you go from tack to tack is expected.

I live in gatineau too and sail from the Aylmer boat launch.

Bob


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks Bob, might see you on the river this sumer


----------



## N Kouvatsos (6 mo ago)

itsme6582 said:


> My buddy just bought a 1973 Olympic Dolphin 23. Break Wind will be sailed in Lake Erie from Cleveland.
> 
> We took about 2 hundred pictures the other day but now that I'm looking at them we don't have any that really show the boat. We took close ups for future reference but no real general pics. It's supposed to be nice this week so we can get some nice shots (without snow).
> 
> ...











I know this is a very very old post but I just bought a 1974 Olympic dolphin 23 about 3 months ago. And I would love to be able to talk to some other dolphin owners and see what kind of things they've done to theirs. The guy I bought it from did a lot of work to it, and I appreciate the work that he tried to do LOL, but his work is not quite up to my standards. As it gets colder this year I'm going to pull her out of the water and get a lot of retrofitting done over the winter. Hope to hear from some other dolphin owners.

Fair winds and following seas.
Nick K


----------

